# Cheapest mogoos in western burbs



## allcingbonz21 (Feb 20, 2017)

The cheapeast mogoos in the western burbs of chgo have to be the the homes off of Royce rd going west past green, the biggest houses and they never tip. Walk up long walk ways wait five minutes to answer the doorbell, none of these sobs tip ever next time leaving that shit and just ringing the bell or cx no one home try to have a good attitude run into this fake ass wannabe in the hamptons


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

here in NYC, the rich with nicer houses/condos never tip. Only the working class, blue collar people tip and they are mostly waiting at the door. I once had a stuck up entitled customer in a nice condo tell me condescendingly to keep the food and don't bother, why, bcz i only asked if he could meet me down since I couldn't find parking and couldn't double park either bcz of a very narrow one way street with traffic backing up behind me. Luckily, after hanging up the phone, i found parking at the end of the block when someone was pulling out at that moment, I called the customer again and said, ill bring it upstairs to you. He said No thank You. Byeee. I was like wow....what an entitled prick... I cancelled and gave the food to a vagrant who was happy.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

You ring doorbells?


----------



## allcingbonz21 (Feb 20, 2017)

lol the life there is a brialliant collection of short stories in all of us lol as a result of delivering food lol


----------

